# Thor to BMC!



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got a post on FB from Team BMC. Thor Hushovd is moving to BMC for 2012.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

On Cyclingnews as well.
The TdF BMC tactics might be interesting next year. This year it was 8 for Cadel. Will Hushovd be allowed any opportunism in 2012?

The cobbled classics could be interesting. Watch for a Hushovd-Hincapie double punch at Cysoing.

Also interesting that the au claire boys go to Phonak, sorry, BMC these days.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

My first thought was wondering how they'd handle the TdF with Thor and Cadel.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

kbwh said:


> On Cyclingnews as well.
> The TdF BMC tactics might be interesting next year. This year it was 8 for Cadel. Will Hushovd be allowed any opportunism in 2012?
> 
> The cobbled classics could be interesting. Watch for a Hushovd-Hincapie double punch at Cysoing.
> ...


By now Hincapie probably has to get in line behind Hushovd and Ballan.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

wow. 
i wonder if they have enough to keep him happy in the spring classics. bmc probably looked at thors performance at the tour and said, "he doesnt seem to need a leadout. lets hope next years tour profile looks the same and just let him loose."
i dont see it happening for thor, but it would be cool to see one team get yellow and green...


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

CRAP, I knew that would happen. Im a Garmin guy so im not happy, but im very pleased that hes still on an American team, even though I still dont know what that means in reality.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Thor has remade himself as a hard man in recent years. He won't need a lead out because he's not going to beat any real sprinters in a field sprint.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

den bakker said:


> By now Hincapie probably has to get in line behind Hushovd and Ballan.


Not sure Ballan will race again in BMC colors. He's out injured and has a date with italian authorities soon concerning some products that, if mentioned, might move this thread in another section. BMC probably wanted Thor to replace Ballan as their spring classics guy because of that... Plus, Thor can win much more in a season than Ballan did in his whole career. Hincapie is not a winner, he's a helper so it might all work out well.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Hincapie is not a winner, he's a helper so it might all work out well.


whether Ballan turns out to be the new don Teflon or not, we can certainly agree on that part


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

nice scoop up by BMC...Thor brings points, experience, and power to BMC.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Garmin was stupid to let him get away but great snag by BMC and looks like thor will be in a good position to win this spring.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good for Thor and BMC. He was nowhere near his potential at Garmin.
He won't get in Evans' way at the Tour, Thor's style is winning from small breaks or on breakaways. Train not required.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Also a great mentor for Phinney.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

If Thor Hushovd really wants to win Roubaix, he'll stop talking about it now and not mention the R-word again. Seriously, if he keeps telling the world that it's his #1 goal, he'll be a marked man just like this year, and then b*tch when Van Avermaet gets into the lead group and sneaks in for the win.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

moonmoth said:


> If Thor Hushovd really wants to win Roubaix, he'll stop talking about it now and not mention the R-word again. Seriously, if he keeps telling the world that it's his #1 goal, he'll be a marked man just like this year, and then b*tch when Van Avermaet gets into the lead group and sneaks in for the win.


Yep. He seemed to unfairly blame Garmin team directors for his loss at P-R this year, when it was just classic team tactics at play.

Still think Thor's awesome and hope he does win P-R next year.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

kbwh said:


> On Cyclingnews as well.
> The TdF BMC tactics might be interesting next year. This year it was 8 for Cadel. Will Hushovd be allowed any opportunism in 2012?


That must have been part of the deal. I can't see it going any other way. However, BMC wouldn't want to see a repeat of Thor holding the yellow for so many days.

Thor needs to have much better form next year if he wants a chance at P-R.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

jorgy said:


> Yep. He seemed to unfairly blame Garmin team directors for his loss at P-R this year, when it was just classic team tactics at play.
> 
> Still think Thor's awesome and hope he does win P-R next year.


Yeah, I was a little disappointed to see that. I would LOVE to have seen the "God of Thunder" win Paris-Roubaix, but there was no way he was out-gun Spartacus in that situation, no way he could have gotten up the road (without being chased down) like Van Summeren did.

I think if BMC takes care of Thor in the classics, there will be no problems w/ Cuddles in the grand Tours. Sorry that Garm-Velo didn't work out.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think Thor liked Garmin's tactics. I also don't think Garmin can afford Thor. BMC pretty much has limitless cash with Andy Rihs' bank account.

I like Garmin, but JV's tactics often seem too complicated and resemble a weird Rube Goldberg contraption. 

If Thor actually doesn't think that he was supported well enough by his current team then you have to wonder what his expectations are.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

DZfan14 said:


> you have to wonder what his expectations are.





DZfan14 said:


> a weird Rube Goldberg contraption.


^^not this.

BMC isn't...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

DZfan14 said:


> If Thor actually doesn't think that he was supported well enough by his current team then you have to wonder what his expectations are.


True- but he must have liked what he heard, since he signed up for a full three years.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

So they sign Thor and Teejay. BMC is going to be the big guns on paper next year. Definitely a lot of pressure to produce results. 

Any word on Gilbert? I just can't see ANOTHER superstar on that team


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

88 rex said:


> Any word on Gilbert? I just can't see ANOTHER superstar on that team


Yes, it's between Quickstep or BMC according to Velosnooze:

Reports: It’s down to BMC


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

88 rex said:


> So they sign Thor and Teejay. BMC is going to be the big guns on paper next year. Definitely a lot of pressure to produce results.
> 
> Any word on Gilbert? I just can't see ANOTHER superstar on that team


I'm with you on this. Too many cooks, etc.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> I'm with you on this. Too many cooks, etc.


+1 

I think it's got the makings for total chaos next year at BMC. Pending the big CAS decision this Fall Evans imo has great chance to repeat his Tour win, but having a freelancer on the team like Thor just adds distraction. And takes away a spot that should be used to get Evans a better quality climbing domestique similar to Navarro or Szmyd. All the recent TDF winning teams have had one thing in common - they are totally focused on winning GC and don't have any green jersey freelancers using the flat stages to ride their own program.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Hell the way Thor was climbing this year he might be able to lend some help to protect Evans in the mountain stages. Man do I have respect for a big guy that can get over mountains like he did this year. Gilbert may be the only other rider as well rounded (and Gilbert is probably even better). 

I could easily see a deal where BMC has pledged to go all-in for Thor in his choice of the spring classics and he works for Cuddles at the Tour.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

People keep harping on Thor's tactic's comments but he was more unhappy about other aspects, to those who say Garmin should have let him "get away" the reality is that he never would have stayed. Rihs does have a big wallet and Ochowicz is sorta like the Santa Claus of the pro peloton right now, except it's bags of money he brings and not toys. Won't be surprised if more big names end up there.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Thor isn't going to be any help in the high mountains, which is where Evans, or any GC rider for that matter, need someone up front to ride tempo hard and steady to limit attacks. More so, it's the kind of riding style that Evans is particularly suited for.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know where he'll fit in on BMC. 
So much for my hopes of seeing him back on a Look 
Eight Teams Interested In Hushovd For 2012 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

So Thor Hushovd signed on with BMC knowing that he wouldn't be returning to the world's cycling stage (Tour De France) in 2012, where he had great success this year? He's effectively opt-outed of the Tour next year in the stage of his career where he will not have too many Tours left where he can be competitive?

Sounds wrong to me and I'm wondering if BMC is telling different stories to Evans and Hushovd. Also seems curious why Evans feels he needs to air this issue publicly at this point.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Thor dropped from Vuelta squad as the squabbles continue, 

Vaughters leaves world champion Hushovd off Garmin’s Vuelta squad


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

teoteoteo said:


> Thor dropped from Vuelta squad as the squabbles continue,
> 
> Vaughters leaves world champion Hushovd off Garmin’s Vuelta squad


I've never seen JV as being vindictive so what he says makes sense. The Vuelta may be a Grand Tour but nothing like the Giro or the Tour. I would think Thor might enjoy the fact that he doesn't have to race 20 days and use his time away from a GT to train for Worlds, a one day race. I know they say that racing makes the best training but for specificity, it could be a great opportunity.

Besides, he's already inked the deal with BMC, albeit there could be a clause for another WC win.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Actually, many Worlds contenders every year race the Vuelta only to prepare for Worlds. Not sure what Thor wanted or what he did leading to his title last year...


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Also seems like it's a better idea to let his riders that are staying get points instead of Thor, who just takes his points to BMC. Another silly thing to have to consider due to the new rules.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Actually, many Worlds contenders every year race the Vuelta only to prepare for Worlds. Not sure what Thor wanted or what he did leading to his title last year...


Yup. Thor raced the Vuelta last year and then had sterling form for the worlds.

Seems like sour grapes by bobblehead.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

moonmoth said:


> So Thor Hushovd signed on with BMC knowing that he wouldn't be returning to the world's cycling stage (Tour De France) in 2012, where he had great success this year? He's effectively opt-outed of the Tour next year in the stage of his career where he will not have too many Tours left where he can be competitive?
> 
> Sounds wrong to me and I'm wondering if BMC is telling different stories to Evans and Hushovd. Also seems curious why Evans feels he needs to air this issue publicly at this point.


Thor's number 1 goal is to win Paris Roubaix. If he wants to achieve this he will need a team 100% behind him. Maybe he is forfeiting a ride in the TDF in order to get full team support behind him for the race that if he won would mean the most to him.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Yup. Thor raced the Vuelta last year and then had sterling form for the worlds.
> 
> Seems like sour grapes by bobblehead.



Since Thor takes half his points with him when he leaves seems like a sound move by JV - dosen't work for Thor of course but Thor is leaving.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> Since Thor takes half his points with him when he leaves seems like a sound move by JV - dosen't work for Thor of course but Thor is leaving.


It's a sound move in the idea of "let's keep him from taking any more points away."

It's an unsound decision in the idea of "let's win a few races."


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Cadel Evans says he was misquoted and "so wants Thor on the Tour team next year".

Good to see we'll likely have TH riding in July!

On the Garmin/Vuelta thing, I don't fault JV on this. A stage win would be a good thing for Garmin sponsorship but so would getting some GT experience/evaluation for one of his riders that will be around the next year or two. TH would likely drop out of the Vuelta, like he did last year, to get ready for Worlds.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

empty_set said:


> I've never seen JV as being vindictive so what he says makes sense. The Vuelta may be a Grand Tour but nothing like the Giro or the Tour. I would think Thor might enjoy the fact that he doesn't have to race 20 days and use his time away from a GT to train for Worlds, a one day race. I know they say that racing makes the best training but for specificity, it could be a great opportunity.
> 
> Besides, he's already inked the deal with BMC, albeit there could be a clause for another WC win.


They just need to part ways, probably best they do it sooner rather than later. I know more than I can post about the situation and stories of happenings surrounding them. Nothing sinister, just funny.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> It's a sound move in the idea of "let's keep him from taking any more points away."
> 
> It's an unsound decision in the idea of "let's win a few races."



We'll just disagree here then JV has other riders that can earn the team points makes sense to have them in the mix.


----------

